# ¿Energía Limpia en las Placas solares?



## El nombre (Mar 6, 2008)

Quisiera saber si alguno de los presentes tiene idea de la contaminación que se preduce a la hora de fabricar placas solares. ¿Cuando termina su vida útil se puede uno deshacer tranquilamente de ellas?.

Necesito algún sitio y alguna experiencia sobre el tema.

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Mar 6, 2008)

Hola amigo,
Si canalizamos una respuesta, únicamente dirigida al tema Energía Limpia y, considerando que la generación de electricidad por medio de Celdas Fotovoltáicas, no requiere de la quema de combustibles fósiles ni orgánicos, entonces, podríamos llegar a la conclusión de que SÍ, es una forma de energía limpia.

Ahora, cierto es, que todo tiene sus bemoles.

Eso mismo se sostiene aún con respecto a la energía obtenida con sistemas Hidroeléctricos, sin embargo, la obtención del potencial necesario para dicho fin, ha generado tal desastre en el habitat y en el clima de las regiones que albergan represas y embalse, alrededor de todo el planeta, que se ha considerado la prohibición de proyectos y construcción de nuevos complejos, en el mundo entero.

Te acompaño en tu duda y en tu preocupación y, seguimos el tema.

mcrven


----------



## JV (Mar 6, 2008)

Un par de aportes al tema:

http://www.ecologistasenaccion.org/spip.php?article10057&artsuite=1




> Un buen cálculo de costos ambientales y económicos de los paneles solares, debe comenzar desde el proceso de fabricación de los equipos, pasando por toda la vida útil efectiva, hasta el proceso de desmontaje y disposición de final de los paneles y equipos complementarios, ya convertidos en chatarra...o en castellano simple en basura...que también contamina. Analicemos todo el proceso.
> 
> Los análisis superficiales, tanto de personas de buena fe como de las transnacionales de la ecología (que no tienen nada de inocentes), siempre consideran exclusivamente el período de vida útil, en el que los costos ambientales son mínimos, casi imperceptibles. Lo mismo hacen directa o subliminalmente los “canales culturales”, con programas enlatados provenientes del Primer Mundo, muchas veces subvencionados por las grandes multinacionales de la ecología, o por el “Club De Roma” (ente que dio origen al movimiento ultraecologista que propugna el falso paradigma del “crecimiento nulo” y que presenta al ser humano como la gran plaga mundial).
> 
> ...




Saludos..


----------



## El nombre (Mar 6, 2008)

Eso de "...reutilización de los componentes altamente tóxicos que integran las aleaciones de los paneles" Es lo que voy buscando. Me esta llegando al alma.


----------



## JV (Mar 6, 2008)

Un profesor de física que tuve en la universidad decía que con lo contaminante que es la fabricación no tiene nada de "limpia", que en proporción era mas limpia la energía nuclear. Claro que con todassss las precauciones que implica esta.

Saludos..


----------



## El nombre (Mar 6, 2008)

Llevo más de dos años intentando localizar como se fabrican. No me vale la forma casera, me encantaria la industrial. Tener un contacto en una fábrica me pondría morcillon 

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Mar 6, 2008)

Eso tratarán de mantenerlo en secreto, sobre todo, lo referente a la tóxicidad de los componentes. No van a ser ellos los que van a decir: "Nosotros envenenamos al planeta". Entre los diversos componentes utilizados hay selenio y cadmio, que son bastante tóxicos ambos, amén de que pueden haber otros que desconozco.
Estos son componentes de las celdas.
Para el almacenamientos de esa energía, se utilizan baterías Ácido/Plomo y de otra naturaleza también, mucho más tóxicas aún.
Creo que sabemos lo que sucede al desecharse inadecuadamente (Ésto es lo usual).

El asunto no es nada agradable pero... ¿Quién le pone el cascabel al gato?

mcrven


----------



## El nombre (Mar 7, 2008)

Ahí está el problema. Demasiados intereses. La verdad es que no se encuentra nada y lo más raro: nadie sabe de nadie que trabaje en el sector. Me pregunto si los matarán o es tan tóxica la producción que mueren.
Gracias por los aportes. Continuaré perdiendo el tiempo en la búsqueda. 
No es que quiera implicar ni prohibir, una parte de mi comida se la debo a un par de huertos solares. Me comentaron unos "Verdes" que de límpia no tiene nada y aparentemente tienen razón.

Gracias


----------



## mcrven (Mar 8, 2008)

Si sólo te centras en la electricidad que fluye, desde las celdas a las baterías y cómo esta se genera, puedes considerar que es PULCRA.

Fuera de eso... ES UN ASCO.

Estaré pendiente si se atraviesa algo que se filtre y te lo facilitaré. También me interesa el tema y no es el único. Si hacemos algunas observaciones y, tomamos en cuenta algunas cosas, podemos ver cómo, todo el tema de la electricidad y la electrónica, se mueve en un amplio espectro de contaminantes.

Saludos


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Hombre, yo tengo una placa, y esta echa de fibra de vidrio (no contaminante), cristales de sicilio amorfos (no contaminantes), cobre (no contaminante), estaño que cumple la normativa roch esa (sin plomo) y una capa de PVC superficial para aportarle resistencia medioambiental; el marco es de aluminio que tampoco es contaminante y los bornes de hierro, que tampoco lo es.

por tanto la descomposicion de mi placa en un medio organico es lenta, pero se da, y el reciclado acelerado de la misma tambien es bastante simple, el PVC , el aluminio y hierro se reciclan y  la fibra de vidrio, el cobre y los cristales se pulen y se usa como mezcla de cemento para obras (en vez de arena)

Lo unico lo de la fabricacion...


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 12, 2008)

El tema esta en las buenas practicas de produccion. Contaminar todo contamina (Yo aqui sentado utilizando electricidad y bla bla bla). Lo interesante seria ver en que proporcion se trabaja para minimizar el impacto de la produccion en el medio ambiente. Con la tecnologia que hay hoy por hoy y el costo de las placas yo creo que seria posible hacer todo el proceso "enviroment friendly", de ahi a que uno tire los residuos asi como quiere y donde quiere es otra cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 12, 2008)

> y el reciclado acelerado de la misma tambien es bastante simple, el PVC , el aluminio y hierro se reciclan y la fibra de vidrio, el cobre y los cristales se pulen y se usa como mezcla de cemento para obras (en vez de arena)



¿TÚ HACES ESO Hemp? Porque yo, no lo hago. Y si cuentas con que, los demás lo hagan... Te vas a llevar sorpresas.

Todo ese material termina diseminado por el ambiente. Hay montones de toneladas de deshechos dispersos en suelos y aguas. ¿O acaso crees que las quejas relacionadas son sólo pretextos para aparecer por TV?

mcrven


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Lo de aparecer en TV no lo pillo, pero te digo una cosa, yo entierro mi placa en el campo y dentro de 100 años no esta, no te digo 3 años ni 30, pero en 100 ya no keda placa, y si me la llevo a una planta de reciclaje electronico (que las hay y las he visto) ellos separan el aluminio y hierro con unos simples alicates en 30 segundos, y tirando del PVC lo separan de la placa, si no lo calientan y ya, ¿cuanto puede tardar un operario en descomponer una placa entera? ¿2 min  (exajerando)? yo digo que el reciclaje no es tedioso ni costoso, ahora, cuando me deje de generar energia (dentro de 25 años) la tendre que llevar YO a uno de esos puntos de recojida de basura electronica (que digo yo que para entonces habra uno en cada esquina), y si no la llevo y la tiro a la basura normal tardara menos 50 años en descomponerse todo menos la capa de PVC. 
La verdad yo no la veo contaminante por ningun lado, solo le veo pegas en la fabricacion, pero teniendo en cuenta que la fibra de vidrio, el aluminio, hierro, cobre y plastico se pueden fabricar a partir de materia prima reciclada y que el sicilio forma el 90% de la corteza terrestre, pues solo se me ocurre que puede contaminar en la fabricacion el gasto energetico, pero si la empresa es sensata, con las primeras placas que fabrique, las pone en sus tejados y parkings y ya no paga ni electricidad, por lo que en mi opinion si contaminan lo hacen ahora, porque medios hay para que este tipo de empresas SOLO gasten sicilio para fabricar placas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 12, 2008)

No es tan facil



			
				Hemp dijo:
			
		

> yo entierro mi placa en el campo y dentro de 100 años no esta, no te digo 3 años ni 30, pero en 100 ya no keda placa,



Los encapsulados platicos no se degradan, tampoco el vidrio-exoxi de muchas placas, cubiertas de electroliticos, resistencias y capacitores como mucho desapareceran los metales y tampoco estoy seguro, el cobre y el aluminio son bastante inmunes a la oxidacion



> y si me la llevo a una planta de reciclaje electronico (que las hay y las he visto) ellos separan el aluminio y hierro con unos simples alicates en 30 segundos, y tirando del PVC lo separan de la placa, si no lo calientan y ya,



El calentar a cielo abierto los plasticos genera gases cancerigenos



> ¿cuanto puede tardar un operario en descomponer una placa entera? ¿2 min  (exajerando)? yo digo que el reciclaje no es tedioso ni costoso, ahora, cuando me deje de generar energia (dentro de 25 años) la tendre que llevar YO a uno de esos puntos de recojida de basura electronica (que digo yo que para entonces habra uno en cada esquina), y si no la llevo y la tiro a la basura normal tardara menos 50 años en descomponerse todo menos la capa de PVC. La verdad yo no la veo contaminante por ningun lado, solo le veo pegas en la fabricacion, pero teniendo en cuenta que la fibra de vidrio, el aluminio, hierro, cobre y plastico se pueden fabricar a partir de materia prima reciclada y que el sicilio forma el 90% de la corteza terrestre, pues solo se me ocurre que puede contaminar en la fabricacion el gasto energetico, pero si la empresa es sensata, con las primeras placas que fabrique, las pone en sus tejados y parkings y ya no paga ni electricidad, por lo que en mi opinion si contaminan lo hacen ahora, porque medios hay para que este tipo de empresas SOLO gasten sicilio para fabricar placas.



Vamos por partes:
Los componenetes estan soldados con estaño-plomo que al ser derretidos producen gases cancerigenos y este plomo ¿ A donde va luego ?
Es muy poco para ser reciclado, entonces se tira (Contaminacion) junto con el cromo, cobalto, son los elementos pesados (Muy contaminantes)

Muchas placas (Sobre todo de computacion) poseen recubrimientos de oro, para recuperar este oro se emplean grandes cantidades de acido que disuelve todo menos el oro, este acido es un contaminante indirecto por el reciclaje de las placas.

Los monitores (Con tubo) poseen una bonita coleccion de sustancias toxicas, ademas del vidrio que tampoco se degrada

Por ultimo, el silicio es una parte infima del total, y para su depuracion y uso electronico se emplean mas productos contaminantes.
No se actualmente pero hasta no hace mucho se empleaba freon como liquido de lavado de placas de silicio, te recuerdas lo del agujero de la capa de ozono y el efecto de los fluocarbonados ?

Posiblemente la industria electronica sea una de las mas contaminantes del planeta por los procesos inherentes y el material de desecho que genera.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> No es tan facil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 12, 2008)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> el plastico SI se degrada, que tarde de 100 a 1000 años es otra cosa, a parte, te hablo porque tengo una, no hablo sin saber y estas placas NO tienen ningun componente electronico, son solo unos cristales pegados encima de una PCB con un plastico por encima y un marco de aluminio; y de seguro que el cobre y aluminio por mucho que tarden se descomponen antes que el plastico, ademas el tiempo de descomposicion depende de muchos factores como tipo de suelo, humedad, temperatura y bacterias.
> 
> Que tarde 1000 años lo hace "no biodegradable" para la clasificacion comun. El hecho de que las placas contengas epoxidos o halogenuros (como el pvc) las hacen contaminantes aun en su proceso de degradacion. Si vamos al caso el uranio y el plutonio tambien se degradan. . . y la gente sigue haciendo bulla al respecto, verdad?
> Y si no tienen nada de electronica, que es lo que produce la electricidad? Suelen ser bimetales compuestos de tierras raras, silicatos, etc.
> ...



Ojo que no es una cruzada en contra de las placas solares, es más me parecen geniales, pero creo que no todo lo que reluce es oro, o cobre, o pvc o silicio o lo que sea.
El hecho de que se necesiten mucha cantidad de estas para satisfacer las necesidades energeticas de una poblacion hace pensar en como se pueden afrontar los efectos colaterales de su producción y uso, para evitar que se vuelva otro problema en vez de una solucion.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2008)

Te sugiero que te leas el informe de  Bureau of Economic Analysis U.S. Department of Commerce al respecto de los efectos de la contaminacion por material electronico de descarte, tal vez te aclare el panorama.

Un grano de arena tambien es una cantidad infima, pero en cualquier playa puedes encontrar varios kilogramos


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Joder señores, que no es que me kiera meter con nadie, pero que las cosas no son tan malas, vale que es cierto que en el oro se contamina mas de lo que se recicla por el valor del oro, vale que las placas de ordenadores antiguos y electrodomesticos fabricados antes del 2000 no sean muy ecologicas, vale que la placa del mp3 chino que me compre por 10€ ayer no cumpla ni una puta ley, pero que este mundo de las placas es distinto, y eso se aprecia viendo una y conociendo su funcionamiento, las placas son muy simples, no necesitan nada de lo que comentais, ni oro ni uranio ni leches, los cristales estan formados por sicilio cristalizado 100%, en mi caso la cristalizacion es amorfa (menor rendimiento energetico que si fuera uniforme pero mas barato), eso es asi sin mas, no le echan aditivos ni metales raros a los cristales, no lo necesitan, si quisieran mas rendimiento en vez de fabricalas de sicilio las fabrican de carbono (si, critsales de diamante), es decir, el cristal es sicilio puro sin mas, eso no contamina ni da problemas al descomponerse. Luego el PVC es inprencisdible, necesita estar 30 años a la intemperie, al cabo de esos 30 años el PVC esta tan degradado que no creo que le cueste mucho desaparecer (que si que es degradable, otra cosa es que no sea BIOdegradable, por cierto, los CD's ahora se han descubierto que son biodegradables), Yo solo digo que son tan simples y estan tan excetas de elementos contaminantes que no suponen un riesgo medioambiental, mas cuando su produccion se puede hacer con un 95% de material reciclado, otra cosa es lo que se haga ahora, o que la empresa de debajo de tu casa se pase por el forro toda medida ecologista, pero que estas placas no son nada, ¿nunca habeis visto un chino en fiestas vendiiendo lucecitas parpadeantes a los drogados?, de esas luces se venden 1000 cada dia, y contaminan un millon de veces mas que una placa, tanto en su fabricacion como en su retirada, y eso por no hablar de los moviles,y os quejais de las placas solares que pueden ayudar a evitar quemar cientos de kilos de materia fosil, vale que los comienzos de cualquier tecnologia no sean faciles, pero de ahi a tachar esta tecnologia de sucia... a mi me da que si hoy contamina es porque las empresas fabricantes quieren, y que si lo hacen desde luego no tendra parangon tirar una placa al campo que tirar una simple pila boton, hay cosas mil veces peores y esta tecnologia puede ser , al menos teoricamente, completamente limpia en todo el prosedo de produccion y de reciclado. Ya buscare información del informe de Bureau of Economic Analysis U.S. Department of Commerce, pero no creo que este me haga cojerle miedo a la energia solar, si acaso a comprarme un iPod.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2008)

La idea no es temerle a la energia solar, es temerle a los procesos de fabricacion, que en realidad se efectuan a puertas cerradas y son bastante secretos. 




> o que la empresa de debajo de tu casa se pase por el forro toda medida ecologista,



Esa es exactamente la cuestion

Un ejemplo: existen registradas unas 600 empresas de resciclado electronico, segun el informe menos de 20 cumplen con las normas, las otras 580 dios sabra lo que hacen, como lo hacen y donde lo hacen. Esa es la madre del borrego.

Todo lo que es industria electronica use o no productos resciclados (Que tambien esta en duda) por sus procedimientos emplea productos peligrosos.

Respecto a los productos resciclados, tambien existen muchas mentiras al respecto, emplear un material producto de resciclado ocupa segun el caso mucha energia (Segun el caso) incluso mucha mas que partir de materia prima nueva y el acabado final puede no ser muy vistoso entonces se da el caso de que "venden" la imagen de resciclar pero en realidad no lo hacen porque no conviene economicamente.


Se llega a un balance muy particular:
La electronica es indispensable, ahorra energia (Electrica, combustibles), salva vidas, mejora la calidad de vida, da mayor confort, Etc pero nos esta llenando de basura.


La idea original del post es ver un tema desde otro punto de vista, no existe discusion si la energia solar es buena o no.
Despues de todo la naturaleza se nutre de la energia solar desde hace cientos de millones de años.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 13, 2008)

Caramba... Creo que "El Nombre" cómo que se asustó y salió corriendo después de lanzar la primera piedra, ante la avalancha defensiva a ultranza de Hemp.

Particularmente estoy en concordancia con, o fogonazo es quien está en concordancia conmigo (El orden de los tractores no altera el viaducto), en que la industria de la electrónica mueve uno de los mayores factores de contaminación.

Para el caso de que las placas fotovoltáicas, sólo contienen silicio, lo dudo.

Voy a investigar algo al respecto porque, no recuerdo haberme enterado que "EL SILICIO" tenga propiedades fotovoltáicas y, no acostumbro "CREER", sólo considero que se deben establecer certezas.



> Definición de "CREER" tal cómo aparece en casi todos los diccionarios de la lengua española.
> 
> *creer: * (lat. _credere_) v. tr.  *1* Aceptar cómo cierto algo no demostrado.  *2* Tener fe en las verdades religiosas.  *3* Juzgar.



Al respecto, considero que las palabras sobran.

RECORDEMOS QUE un desierto, es la suma de granos de arena y, un infinitesimalmente pequeño grano de contaminante compondrá - como ya de hecho compone - una enorme montaña de basura.

A menos qué estén de acuerdo con las declaraciones del presidente de la EXXON, en relación con el accidente del Exxon-Valdés, que él comparó con una bendición divina: "Hay demasiados animalitos de esos en el planeta y, de alguna manera tenían que morir." Eso dijo.

Seguiremos en el tema. Saludos:

mcrven


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Venga va, la industria electronica es una mirda, es mas , es el diablo, pero ¿que cojones tiene que ver la industria de la electronica con mas de 10000 componentes electronicos y millones de sustancias contaminantes con la energia solar que solo tiene 3 o 4 componentes y a lo sumo 3 sustancias quimicas (contaminantes o no depende de las 580 plantas recicladoras)?

Osea a ver, no es que diga que la electronica es el diablo, pero asumo que no recicla y que en ultimos 20 años se ha vuelto masiba  y esta generando residuos a punta pala, pero cojones, esta industria lleva 60 años cultivandose y 20 de expansion, es como el petroleo, ahora se dan cuenta de que la produccion indiscriminada y consumo inconsciente son un riesgo medioambiental, ¿pero que tiene que ver la industria electronica con la industria fotovoltaica? si esta ultima lleva 30 años cultivandose y no tiene ni 5 de expansion, aun esta en pañales, ademas, teoricamente puede ser la panacea de la generacion electrica.

Para poder ser objetivos con esta industria hay que ver la situacion desde el punto de vista ideal es decir:
- vale, fabricarlas gasta energia y eso contamina, pero si la energia de produccion se saca de las propias placas solo habran contaminado las 100000 primeras placas fabricadas.
- vale, la fabricacion de la PCB genera residuos, pero ¿de tratar estos residuos no se encargan terceros? ¿que culpa tiene la industria fotovoltaica de que no hagan su trabajo estos terceros?
- ¿realmente la generacion de residuos de esta tecnologia (generados cada 30 años como poco y suponiendo que sean como el plutonio, irreciclables) es mayor que alguna otra tecnologia de fabricacion energetica conocida en comparacion al precio por kilowatio?
- Si plagamos solo la decima parte de australia (casi toda desierto) de placas solares tendriamos energia para alimentar TODO el planeta durante 30 años, ¿cuanto espacio necesitas para la misma produccion energetica con energia nuclear apiñando todas las centrales nucleares (por supuesto manteniendo su distancia de seguridad por si peta una)?¿y cuanto durarian las reservas de petroleo y carbon si toda la produccion energetica mundial se basase en este combustible?


Que es que ya es sentido comun, lo estais midiendo por el mismo rasero que podias medir a Apple o HP y no tienen nada que ver, yo no discuto que la industria electronica contamina, solo digo que este tipo de tecnologias de generacion electrica ilimitada y sin elementos mecanicos o moviles son el futuro energetico de la humanidad, y que las cosas ya estan pensadas para que realmente sea una alternativa viable, otra cosa es la realidad actual, el que se este usando ahora para fabricar eso recursos contaminantes, eso no lo niego, es mas que probable viendo como esta la industria hoy por hoy, pero señores este grifo se nos va a cerrar algun dia como se nos esta cerrando el del petroleo, que en un año ha subido un 100% su precio, ahora si te compras un coche que sea hibrido diesel que la gasofa esta mu cara, y si no hay hibrido pues solo diesel, y cuando los halla que solo necesiten agua para arrancar ni te plantearas usar petroleo, y a eso no le queda mucho, a lo mas 10 años para que los coches ya no sean de gasolina, pero claro, hoy por hoy los coches son la peste, asi que ¿para que usar coche, !renunciemos al vehículo motorizado!. Joder, no os parece absurdo el planteamiento? pues es lo mismo que decis de la energia solar, "como hoy es mala porque los fabricantes son unos gañanes mejor que ni venga", si no apostais por ella como esperais que realmente de el cambio y la industria se vuelque? si las empresas ven que la gente ya no compra vehículos gasoil ni gasolina porque sus precios son prohibitivos sacan alternativas, como el diesel, que en inicios era una mierda y hoy es la mejor alternativa... haced historia.


P.D.: Igual me confundo, pero tengo entendido que el silicio polarizado tiene propiedades fotovoltaicas.


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 13, 2008)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Para poder ser objetivos con esta industria hay que ver la situacion desde el punto de vista ideal es decir:
> 
> *Ideal todo es facil y lindo, estamos hablando justamente de donde se despega el tema d el aidealidad y la perfeccion. Nada ideal o perfecto existe o subsiste.*
> 
> ...



Bueno me permito hacer algunas observaciones sobre lo que se comentaba antes. Repito por si no se entendio, que aca nadie quiere (vale, yo no quiero, el resto no se) prohibir nada ni impedir que esta tecnología se desarrolle, para mi TODAS las tecnologías deberían crecer para no tener un milagro salvador sino una serie de alternativas adecuadas apra enfrentar el futuro energético.

Saludos


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Lo siento tio, no has pillado nada de lo que trato de decir.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 13, 2008)

> The modern age of solar power technology arrived in 1954 when Bell Laboratories, experimenting with semiconductors, accidentally found that silicon doped with certain impurities was very sensitive to light.
> 
> In 1970 the first highly effective GaAs heterostructure solar cells were created by Zhores Alferov and his team in the USSR. [2][3][4] Metal Organic Chemical Vapor Deposition (MOCVD, or OMCVD) production equipment was not developed until the early 1980's, limiting the ability of companies to manufacture the GaAs solar cell. In the United States, the first 17% efficient air mass zero (AM0) single-junction GaAs solar cells were manufactured in production quantities in 1988 by Applied Solar Energy Corporation (ASEC). The "dual junction" cell was accidentally produced in quantity by ASEC in 1989 as a result of the change from GaAs on GaAs substrates to GaAs on Germanium (Ge) substrates. The accidental doping of Ge with the GaAs buffer layer created higher open circuit voltages, demonstrating the potential of using the Ge substrate as another cell. As GaAs single-junction cells topped 19% AM0 production efficiency in 1993, ASEC developed the first dual junction cells for spacecraft use in the United States, with a starting efficiency of approximately 20%. These cells did not utilize the Ge as a second cell, but used another GaAs-based cell with different doping. Eventually GaAs dual junction cells reached production efficiencies of about 22%. Triple Junction solar cells began with AM0 efficiencies of approximately 24% in 2000, 26% in 2002, 28% in 2005, and in 2007 have evolved to a 30% AM0 production efficiency, currently in qualification. In 2007, two companies in the United States, Emcore Photovoltaics and Spectrolab, produce 95% of the world's 28% efficient solar cells.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_cell



Miren algo, aqui dice bien clarito (in english, of course) que las placas solares son tan limpias, que la galleta de sílice y/o de germanio, debe ENVENENARSE (dope) con partículas de metales raros: cadmio, selenio, indio, etc.

Recuerden, los cristales no conducen.

mcrven

P.D.: Se me olvidaba... Hay más de un millón de artículos que aparecen en google, sólo poniendo Solar cell.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2008)

GaAs = Arseniuro de Galio: eso tiene un nombre muy feo
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arseniuro_de_galio

Vuelvo a plantear lo del balance, en efecto la industria electronica es una maquina de contaminar, pero del otro lado de la balanza estan las logros conseguidos.

No existe campo en el que la electronica no haya producido mejoras en algun sentido
Medicina
Energia
Agricultura
Ganaderia
Tecnologia de armamentos (Bueno, no todo iva a ser bueno)
En vehiculos
Maquinarias diversas
Equipamiento para laboratorios
Equipos de medicion de lo que se les ocurra

En el campo que se les ocurra la electronica participo y en algun grado lo mejoro

El costo de ello, procesos de fabricacion dudosos, contaminantes de toda indole, chatarra de todos tamaños y colores.

Mejor me dedico a hacer "Bonsai"


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 13, 2008)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Lo siento tio, no has pillado nada de lo que trato de decir.



Lo he pillado, pero tu crees que quien no te coincide no te entendio.



Saludos


----------



## eolosbcn (Jul 7, 2008)

Aprovecho para presentarme, este es mi primer mensaje, he visto un link a este foro en meneame, trabajo en el sector solar y me gustaría aportar unos datos.

En una placa solar tenemos marcos de aluminio, unas soladuras de estaño y cables (que no tendremos en cuenta porque todos los métodos de generación tienen estas cosas como cables, estaño, etc..) y el elemento de discusión, el silicio solar.

Voy a aportar un dato que creo que es fundamental. Para generar cada Kg de Si de grado solar, se generará una contaminación 'x'. Una parte vendrá de la energía usada para generar la placa y otra parte vendrá de los químicos necesarios para la obtención de este.

Pero otro factor también importante es cuanta energía podrá generar este Kg de Si solar. No es lo mismo que a lo largo de su vida genere 1kWh o que genere 1MWh. Quizás lo más adecuado sería hablar de contaminación generada por cada kWh generado.

Voy aportar un par de datos que creo que pueden ayudarnos a sacar algunas conclusiones.

Una placa de silicio de capa fina, la tecnología más moderna, pero estándar y plenamente comercial, tiene un grosor de 5 micrómetros de Si grado solar. Teniendo en cuenta 2000h equivalentes de producción (sur de España) y una vida útil de la placa de 40 años (el fabricante garantiza el 80% de la producción a 25 años) y una potencia media nominal a lo largo de estos 40 años del 85% para un panel ASI95 de Schoot (características: http://www.schott.com/photovoltaic/english/download/schott_asi_90-95_0208_e.pdf) tendremos que cada panel de 95W generará cada año de media 161,5kWh, lo que dan a lo largo de 40 años una energía de 6,46MWh (un solo panel de 95W de 1,5m2. No esta mal ¿verdad?).

Como este panel tiene una superficie de 1,449m2 y sabemos que el silicio depositado tiene un grosor de 5um, tenemos que el Si usado en esta placa ocupará un volumen de 0,00724l, que para una densidad del silicio de 2,330Kg/l, nos dan un peso de 16,88g.

Es decir con 16,88g de Si podemos generar 6,46MWh y por tanto con 1Kg 382MWh.

Dicho sea de paso que el 28% de la corteza terrestre es Silicio, por lo que su extracción es realmente fácil y su procesamiento exige una cierta técnica, pero tampoco tiene mayor complicación.

¿Pero esto es mucho o es poco?
Bueno, pues veamos 1Kg de Carbón puede generar unos 3kWh y un Kg de petróleo unos 10kWh.

Vamos, que mucho me parece que tendría que contaminar 1Kg de Silicio, para que no mereciera la cuenta generar esos 382MWh procedentes del sol.


----------



## El nombre (Jul 7, 2008)

mmm. Interesante.

Lo que me pregunto es: ¿qué "químicos" son los usados para la fabricación? ¿Qué cantidad por kg hace falta?
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 10, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> la industria electronica es una maquina de contaminar, Mejor me dedico a hacer "Bonsai"



la industria humana......
o directamente el ser humano es una maquina de contaminar.

si tenemos en cuenta que somos el producto de la evolucion y que por millones de años nos hemos adaptado a el medio ambiente (el que habia hace 500 años).
toda modificacion es "contaminar".

somos seres o maquinitas de fabricar cosas, y mas luego de que nos embalamos con la revolucion industrial, nos cagamos en todo.

me da      todaa esta discusion , todaa.
los zapatos o zapatillas que usan contaminan en toda su fabricacion.
cuando van a cagar contaminan en la forma que el ser humano se desace de sus residuos biologicos.
cuando comen todo viene en envases, hasta las bolsitas que van al rio o mar terminan siendo trampas para los peces y tambien las de tierra que algun animal al comerselas se ahoga con ellas.
los combustibles se usan para fabricar TODO hasta la maceta del bonsai .

que coño importa si contamina la placa solar ?
que prefieren :
llevar de campamento 10 paquetes de pilas que terminan tirando por ahi o un pack recargable y la celda solar que vuelven a casa.

suicidemosnos todos como en "the hapening" si nos molesta contaminar.

somos la contaminacion, por si no se dieron cuenta somos lo que somos .
se esta dando y no es exageracion mia una extincion masiva, los tiempos de la vida, de el planeta se miden distintos que los tiempos de nuestros caprichos.
1000 años es un parpadeo para la vida y en los ultimos 300 años extinguimos muchas especies y se calcula que en lso proximos 300 años habermos hecho un desastre ya que hay hoy dia muchas especies que estan al borde de la extincion.

para la tierra nosostros somos un meteorito gigante que cayo , en vez de hacer percha todo en un dia lo hacemos en 1000 años......500 digamos.
que mas da ?

si contaminan mis calzones ?

ja !

si , contaminan..........y ?

alguien quiere dejar l ciudadania de ser humano y pedir la de mono o otro animal ?
ojo, recuerden que hoy dia se es victima o victimario.

lo lamento pero es asi.

a mi no me agrada pero no discuto pavadas ni pierdo de vista la realidad global de lo que somos: la causa de la ultima extincion masiva de especies .

saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 10, 2008)

Que simplista fernando, me extraña de vos


----------



## Beamspot (Jul 11, 2008)

Elosbcn, ya que tienes tanta información, ¿podrías decirnos cuantos MW hacen falta para la fabricación es ese Kg de Si? Czochralsky, mas refinado, mas deposición al vapor, más surcos hechos con láser (que tiene un rendimiento entre muy bajo y nulo), hacer el cristal (el transparente, no el del silicio, que es el Czochralsky ese), etc no gasta precisamente poca energía.

Según tengo entendido, como mucho, una placa solar en España produce como mucho, el doble de la energía que se ha invertido en hacerla. Vale que son unos cuantos MWh, pero creo que la energía eólica tiene un rendimiento bastante superior.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

Beamspot dijo:
			
		

> Elosbcn, ya que tienes tanta información, ¿podrías decirnos cuantos MW hacen falta para la fabricación es ese Kg de Si? Czochralsky, mas refinado, mas deposición al vapor, más surcos hechos con láser (que tiene un rendimiento entre muy bajo y nulo), hacer el cristal (el transparente, no el del silicio, que es el Czochralsky ese), etc no gasta precisamente poca energía.
> 
> Según tengo entendido, como mucho, una placa solar en España produce como mucho, el doble de la energía que se ha invertido en hacerla. Vale que son unos cuantos MWh, pero creo que la energía eólica tiene un rendimiento bastante superior.



Dudo mucho que una vez optimizada la fabricación esta gaste el doble de lo que genera el producto, al margen queda el echo ya comentado anteriormente: una vez fabricadas las 100.000 primeras unidades, estas se instalan en la propia fabrica y el consumo energético por placa fabricada es 0.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 11, 2008)

Lo cierto que...Limpia , limpia es toda la que se parezca a la primera Sol, osea la fusión de núcleos, lo cual nos lleva a la NUCLEAR. 

Uff que mal veo las cosas...


----------



## JRWolf (Jul 11, 2008)

Hola, actualmente no existe ningun metodo de produccion de energia que no contamine en algun momento, por ej la hidrolectrica suponiendo q no se destruya el ambiente, ni se intervenga en la vida de lo animales, tenemos q se necesitan cobre (cables generadores etc)silicio (CI), vidrio cemento etc, uds creen q nada de eso contamina en su produccion.
La energia tomica por fision produce basura nuclear, aprte de la comun a todas las plantas en su contruccion.
Energia eolica le falta eficiencia todabia pero para la construccion de sus partes tb se contamina.
La energia producida por hidrogeno, es limpia si claro si no consideramos q se necesita mas energia para obtener el hidrogeno.
La energia nuclear por fusion esa seria mejor y como desecho por ej se podria obtener agua, solucionando 2 problemas del mundo energia y agua dulce. ESto todabia esta en la mente nada produciendo nada efectivo. A porcierto el sol produse su energia por este metodo.

Pero si nos ponemos a ver que desechos se producen en la base, todas contaminan de algun u otro momento, para obtenr cobre destruyen montañas enteras, minas a cielo abierto, quimicos en su separacion etc, cemento (para construir las fabricas) tb se destruye el ambiente, acero lo mismo. 
En definitiva si te vas a poner que contaminacion se produce en la obtensión de las partes que componen una fuente de enrgia ninguna es 100% limpia, la cosa es considerar pros sobre contras, y en este punto tenemos o empezamos a hacer magia ahi si tenemos 100% limpia, moviendo una varita tenemos la energia q queremos, bue pero enserio la energia solar, la eolica, la nuclear fusion, la obtenida por el hidrogeno, son consideradas limpias, claro esta si explota una celda solar no es lo mismo que una central nuclear de fusion que podria ser peor que la explocion de una planta de fision (chernovyl).

Por otro lado la energuia solar no se remite solamente a celdas solares existen varios metodos para la obtensión de energia del sol por ej calor, que es esto, existen plantas prototipo donde una especie de invernaderos, en zonas deserticas, la temperatura dentro del mismo puede superar los 200ºC si no tocar nene, al tener aire caliente se hace escapar por una chimenea muyy alta esta tiene generadores que con el aire caliente que sube se obtiene energia limpia.
Otro metodo es pantallas solares las vieron en peliculas como Gattaka, son basicamente espejos parabolicos que dirigen los rayos del sol a un tubo que esta en su centro en forma horizontal, este tiene en su interior un liquido por ej PETROLEO,  por su punto de evullicion alto, el liquido se calienta a mas de 500ºC (no se si no llegaba a los800) el liquido se conduce a una especie de turvina donde calienta agua q se evapora y nuevamente por los generadores delas turvinas obtenemos energia.
Pero estos metodos siguen utilizando generadores que tienen mas de 100años el la idea base claro esta.
Ahora si consideramos las celdas de combustibles eso no tienen generadores ni partes moviles.

Bue me fui del tema, las celdas solares, si tiene su momentos de contaminacion en su fabricacion y en su destruccion pq mas alla d q duren 100000 años (por decir algo) si se rompen no se arreglan esto tb contamina, pero los veneficios pueden ser mayores a los perjuicios.

Para que vean que componetes se usan en unas celdas solares adjuto unos archivos que tiene patentes de patentes en USA, algunos dicen como se fabrican pero solo en su base, que es parecida a la fabricacion de cualquier circuito integrado desde unas simple compuertas al ultimo microprocesador del mercado.
Los archivos contienen las siguientes patentes solamente algunas para que vean desde 1976 a 2008:

*solarcell01.rar*
silicon-germanio solar cell having a high power efeiciency
paint solar cell and its fabrication
solar cell and method for making
dye-sensitized solar cell
solar cell and method of manufacture
solar cell and its manufacturing method 



*solarcell02.rar*
paste composition and solar cell employing the same
solar cell module
technique and apparatus for depositing thin layer of semiconductors for solar cell fabrication
solar cell and method and apparatus f



Espero que sirva para aclarar que componetes componen algunos modelos basicos de solar cell, si quieren otra patente avisen y veo si la consigo.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

Este tio dize que la mayor parte de la contaminación procedente de la fabricación de placas se debe al uso de electricidad, de manera que si la energía utilizada tuviera un origen también solar las emisiones actuales se reducirían en un 89% en comparacion a los combustibles fosiles.







Viva meneame  :

http://teleobjetivo.org/blog/comparativa-de-emisiones-de-las-placas-solares.html


----------



## fernandob (Jul 11, 2008)

y criar luciernagas y anguilas electricas ?


----------



## JRWolf (Jul 12, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> y criar luciernagas y anguilas electricas ?



Vos lo decis en joda (talves) pero hace unos años por el 2000 +o-, en discovery channel o algun canal de este estilo pasaron que la forma de producir luz de las luciernagas era mas eficiente que la mayoria de los metodos usados por los humanos, ya que no produce desechos y no requiere quimicos (mas alla q los producidos por la misma luciernaga) para funcionar.

Asiq agarramos unas 100000 luciernagas y tenemos un foquito de 50 W. Lastima que de argentina estan desapareciendo las pobresitas.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 12, 2008)

hace unos dias salio en un diario local (clarin , argentina) que para hacer los tV de plasma o de LCD no recuerdo se usa un gas para que se depositen no se que cosas en el cristal.
una porqueria quimica .
el asunto es que el protocolo de kioto fue hecho antes de los LCD y no se tuvo en cuenta ese gas que contamina no se cuantas MILES de veces mas que lo que hoy esta causando el efecto invernadero.

asi que :
yo como un boludo viendo donde tirar mis 2 pilas usadas mientras el mundo tira millones y le importa un joraca.
vos preocupado por si la fabricacion de los palitos chinos contamina mientras al fabricante y al resto del mundo le importa otro joraca.

en fin .
supongamos que les pone alguien todo el desarrollo acerca de como se hacen las placas solares, las conclusiones y estadisticas con numeros y graficas......
y ?
si no contamina , que ?
y si contamina un monton .....que ?

alguien va a dejar de comprarlas si en un desarrollo les hace falta una plaquita solar ?

yo desde que me entere que las bolsitas que uno tira son un peligro por que algunos animales se pueden confundir, se las comen y se ahogan , las quemo para que se hagan un bollito solido.
el pan viejo lo meto en el bolso y cuando paso por la plaza se lo doy a las palomas.
carne, pescado a los gatos que se un lugar que hay y me queda de paso .
y asi con otras cosas.
pero no me confundo, no cambio nada de nada por nada dividido nada.

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 12, 2008)

nononononono.

yo creo q hay un problemin de concepto en todo ésto.

la idea de la evolución humana se remite desde tiempos ancestrales a la contaminación y degradación de los recursos globales.

el humano para evolucionar, ya sea en tecnologias o en otras áres, debe contaminar, debe consumir recursos, transformarlos e inevitablemente contaminar el planeta.

todas las industrias poseen procesos quimicos y fisicos. los cuales contaminan, algunos mas otros menos.

pero lo cierto es que todo lo que se hace se deshace y todo lo que se hace se puede volver a hacer.

en un ejemplo comun, si cada vez q tiramos una bolsa de plastico ocualquier otro elemento, en realidad nop fuese a parar debajo de la tierra o al agua, y se reciclara correctamente, el mundo estaria limio.

si cada vez q tiramos una bateria o algun elemento compuesto, que creemos no tiene vuelta atras, se llevara a una industria quimica y se le aplicara un proceso, se obtendrian productos utiles nuevamente y el mndo estaria mas limpio.

pero... mientras el humano no tome conciencia de esto q digo, los procesos de degradacion ambiental global se seguiran dando y cada vez en mayor escala.

el humano a progresado muchisimo, y sobre todo en los ultimos 50 años, pero tambien ha involucionado en cuanto a conciencia respecta.


----------

